# My first serious attempt at a yard haunt ('09)



## DrUnK3n_PaNdA (Sep 17, 2009)

This was my display for Halloween of 2009. It was done on a shoestring budget. Almost everything was home-made and I think I spent about $100 on the whole display (including a fog machine!) Sadly I don't have any pictures from the evening of. Unfortunately the first year I went to this much trouble I got all of one group of kids. Of course a night of rum and pirate themed party-games helped ease the sting a bit 

A daylight shot of the whole thing. I used the tarps to keep the streetlight across the street from ruining the lighting on the porch. (The skeleton's sign in the garden says "Ten Fathoms Deep on the Road to HELL")









This guy was at the base of the stairs. He slouched down a bit over the course of the evening it looks like by the picture, but when I had finished setting up, his beard was hiding his lack of neck.









(For a better look at the head atop the sign, look here)

This was at the top of the stairs. The sack he's holding was stuffed with newspaper as well as an old fan rigged with an arm instead of blades in such a way that it vibrated. Also inside was an MP-3 player on loop of a child going 'Help me! Help me!'









This was at the far, concealed end of the porch. The whole porch was lit green, with slits carved in the 'treasure' in the chest and an orange light beneath. When the fog was going the beams of light would come up through the fog and look amazing constrasting the green from above. Also the pirate there was on a motion sensor that would trigger a strobe-light and a looped MP3 of him laughing maniacally when the kids got close to the door.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

If you continue to do your haunt you will get more and more TOTers as word spreads. year to year. That how its been going for me.


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

I like the pirate theme going on there! Good job! I cant believe this is you first yard haunt your good at doing a haunt!

I like the drunken pirate!


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Great Job! Budget haunts sometimes turn out better because they require more imagination to pull off. Don't be discouraged! It looks great and the word will spread, soon you be wondering how to conrtol the crowds!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Thats it in a nutshell, be consistant. Just keep going evey year and it will turn into something big. Great start so far.


----------

